# too cold for metal doors?



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

got a great long-term customer who has some exterior metal doors he wants to get finished this year.

Its the midwest, and although the temps have been above average, this week is looking to cool down some.

Question: is it too cold for metal doors?

Low temps are looking to be from 47-55 and highs around 62-68 Fahrenheit 

Details: they only have factory prime on them, and are dirty and installed.

I believe dtms are only good to around 50 degrees.

What about cleaning, scuff sand, and then spraying some aura or other 35 degree exterior paint on them? 

Thoughts?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

talked to my sw rep and he thought the dtm alkyd would be the best overall for durability, and low temps. The only downsides are its an alkyd with messy cleanup and fading on the exteriors. 

But what can you do when a customer calls in mid October?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Data sheet will give you surface and air temps. Usually 50 and improving. Alkyds tolerate temperature better but it slows down the dry time. Condensation forming on the coating may cause the sheen to dull or flatten. Dew point is most critical. An alkyd DTM should be fine. Not too thick or it can wrinkle when dew or thermal shock hit it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I would do oil, it's not as bad as you may think. If you spray them you can use a fast oil also.If people use them and you use water based they are going to get damaged before they cure.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

If you're worried about temps, build a zip-wall around the door if possible, and get a heater in there. Warm up the door slowly, dont point your pitbull propane blaster right at the door  Use a good quality exterior acrylic, you'll be fine. Most will have the application temps on the back. Moorguard, Glo, Life and Aura are 40F. 100% Acrylic Super Spec is 35F.

Low temps will slow down dry/cure, so give yourself some extra dry time.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> If you're worried about temps, build a zip-wall around the door if possible, and get a heater in there. Warm up the door slowly, dont point your pitbull propane blaster right at the door  Use a good quality exterior acrylic, you'll be fine. Most will have the application temps on the back. Moorguard, Glo, Life and Aura are 40F. 100% Acrylic Super Spec is 35F.
> 
> Low temps will slow down dry/cure, so give yourself some extra dry time.


I don't think he is a union painter NC, sometimes we want to make the job as little work as possible.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I just lost a bid for a storage company that I can't get to in time. Told them that I can't get to it before the weather turns. I bid this in July, and they just call me today to say "Do the job!"  Its two 8 story fire escapes that I bid for Moores oil DTM. My schedule currently is mid November (combination int/ext) and I know that I won't get to all my exteriors as it is......

It _always _amazes me the calls I get at the end of the season with people wanting exterior painting done. The minset of, "Oh, its nice out, _now"......._


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> talked to my sw rep and he thought the dtm alkyd would be the best overall for durability, and low temps. The only downsides are its an alkyd with messy cleanup and fading on the exteriors.
> 
> But what can you do when a customer calls in mid October?


Can you take the doors off and spray them? DTM is one of your faster drying oils. There are also zylene based oils that dry in about 30 mins, but you must spray them to have any luck. Im actually a fan of SW DTM oil. You just have to learn how to work with it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Look at the specs for the materials you want to use. I agree with NC that if it was really cold I would tarp the area and heat it. Of course the latter is for when it is much colder and it has to get done. 
With the info you gave I would say you can paint the doors in the mid afternoon range.
Was 90 here today.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

CK_68847 said:


> Can you take the doors off and spray them? DTM is one of your faster drying oils. There are also zylene based oils that dry in about 30 mins, but you must spray them to have any luck. Im actually a fan of SW DTM oil. You just have to learn how to work with it.


i'm going to spray them hung and installed with dtm oil

theres no way I will build heat barriers for each door. Its not that type of job where it would work for the budget or the environment. Its a multi-building factory setting where they fabricate the legs for windmills. 

Heres a pic of the inside of the new building and a piece of the windmill.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gotcha TJ, I was figuring residential. Acrylic will be fine, just give yourself time for drying whichever product you go with. A heater is still not a bad idea, even after they're painted to help drying. Keep in mind that most products dry times are spec'd for 70F. A good rule of thumb is every 10F below 70, doubles the dry time. So, if a product says dry to touch in 1hr @ 70F....that would be 2hrs @ 60F, and so on.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*That building...*

TJ,
Yeah...I know the building of which you speak!

They make some DAMN big "windmills" there, don't they:yes:?!

...remember how hard those things are on some of the Interstate bridges 'round here!! BOOOOM!

As the others said...watch the temp forecasts here, and allow dry-time BEFORE the temps get to critical levels.

Faron:scooter:


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> i'm going to spray them hung and installed with dtm oil
> 
> theres no way I will build heat barriers for each door. Its not that type of job where it would work for the budget or the environment. Its a multi-building factory setting where they fabricate the legs for windmills.
> 
> Heres a pic of the inside of the new building and a piece of the windmill.


I have painted with DTM oil in freezing temps. It will hold up in whatever temps there are now for sure. The best thing about DTM is you can spray it a little heavier than most oils. It takes a lot for it to sag or run. If it is a light color I would probably hit them twice though.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Faron79 said:


> TJ,
> Yeah...I know the building of which you speak!
> 
> They make some DAMN big "windmills" there, don't they:yes:?!
> ...


They have taken out many street light poles as well, the one on main ave and the Stamart. Those are some over sized loads.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

oil and jap dryer on steel doors in COLD humid weather drys real fast!


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

high fibre said:


> oil and jap dryer on steel doors in COLD humid weather drys real fast!


 
That would work but it's not very heroic sounding..


----------



## NaeGan (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know if it's an option where you're at, but what about a solvent based. I know it's a paint in the ass, but it can go on down to 45 and sets up faster than oil? I know it almost seems like cussing at a priest when you speak of solvents anymore, but just wondering of that was an option.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NaeGan said:


> I don't know if it's an option where you're at, but what about a solvent based. I know it's a paint in the ass, but it can go on down to 45 and sets up faster than oil? I know it almost seems like cussing at a priest when you speak of solvents anymore, but just wondering of that was an option.


whats a solvent based paint?

doors were finished last week. Had great weather for it. Just used an alkyd all surface enamel. Got to the high 50's and didn't even freeze at night. Worked out, just waiting on the check, which I know is good and will be here like all the others (great customer)


----------

